# N(really)SFW advertising



## Cutter XXIII (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi EN World people,

Just came on the site, and noticed this banner ad. Then I said, "Whaaa....?" and squinted at it closer.

And realized I was looking at some nekkid chicks at work.

Best not let Eric's Grandma see that.   

Screen shot:


----------



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm... that's not good.  If Google can't control the adult content in their ads they way they say they can, then we'll have to stop using them, because that's not an acceptable ad by any means.


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 4, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> that's not an acceptable ad by any means.



True, not nearly enough nekkidness,


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 5, 2008)

Honestly I've been seeing that ad for quite a few weeks now.  There was one day I think it showed up on just about every thread I viewed.


----------



## bento (Jun 5, 2008)

That's up there with the time I was working at a mall music store and got called out for playing an EP by the techo band A Split Second.  Seems that the distorted vocals was singing the praises of sodomy!

We had only played it ten or twenty times!


----------



## Mark (Jun 5, 2008)

They appear to be wearing thing bikinis, which probably gets them around the NSFW rules google has for banner ads.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 12, 2008)

The advert with the busty yet Lolicon anime girl probably is a bit much for enworld too.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 12, 2008)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> The advert with the busty yet Lolicon anime girl probably is a bit much for enworld too.




...okay, I'll turn my adblocker off.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 12, 2008)

Possibly SFW, but I'm still not sure these are really appropriate:

Vienamese dating
Find your perfect Ukraine bride


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2008)

You know, I've been wondering, does google-ads use some sort of country recognising thing, since it shows from time to time some finnish ads here and I don't think many of you guys read finnish . The best one though for me has been one that asks "Do you want to lose a lifetime chance of working in the US" and then displays a usual windows "yes-no" buttons with yes already highlighted


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 12, 2008)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Possibly SFW, but I'm still not sure these are really appropriate:
> 
> Vienamese dating
> Find your perfect Ukraine bride




seems like perfect directed advertising to me. How else am I going to find a date or a wife while living in my parents basement.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 12, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> seems like perfect directed advertising to me. How else am I going to find a date or a wife while living in my parents basement.



 Well, there's always the _rest_ of the internet.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jun 12, 2008)

Heh, and I just came here to see if there was already a thread on this.


----------



## Mark (Jun 12, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> seems like perfect directed advertising to me. How else am I going to find a date or a wife while living in my parents basement.





LAN party with your cousins?


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 13, 2008)

Could be worse http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/2770/22949613418c22195077orw1.gif


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2008)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> (snip)





Dude!  IIRC, you were about thirteen (and had a younger brother) when Eric first started up his web site 8 or 9 years ago.  Good to see you are still around.


----------

